# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Gestión preventiva y polinización, aspectos clave de la apicultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

La Dra. Mayda Verde, Presidenta de la Sección de Apicultura del Consejo Científico Veterinario de Cuba, trabajó 30 años en la implementación de un sistema de gestión apícola en su país, cuyo resultado es una gestión con muy baja incidencia de patógenos. La experta se encuentra en Chile colaborando en el proyecto Mejoramiento para la competitividad del sector agroalimentario a través de los procesos innovadores de gestión de la polinización en la Región Metropolitana. En Portalfruticola.com conversamos con la Dra. Verde acerca de la experiencia cubana y de una apicultura con una visión holística.   Foto: Dra. Mayra Verde durante su presentación en 
el taller Polinización y Agricultura Sustentable 
No se puede concebir el desarrollo de los frutos sin polinización, pero tampoco se puede hacer polinización si no se hace un buen trabajo apícola, señaló. 
La abeja que llega a polinizar tiene que ser una abejasana y eso demanda un trabajo previo por parte del productor apícola, que tiene que saber cuáles son las principales enfermedades que afectan a las abejas y cuál es la manera de prevenir, agregó. 
Mayra indicó que en Cuba nos interesa más prevenir que curar, de modo que es importante llevar colmenas sanas y hacer toda la gestión preventiva para poder tener resultados en la polinización, agregando que su trabajo en Chile se ha enfocado en llevar la experiencia del trabajo preventivo que se realiza en Cuba. 
Nosotros enfocamos la apicultura con una visión integrada, holística, con una visión de ecosistema que nos parece que es importante, añadió. 
Ajustamos la carga de colmenas a los potenciales melíferos, al igual que sucede en los cultivos frutícolas. Tú tienes que poner una carga de colmenas para asegurar la polinización y esa carga de colmenas son colmenas sanas, puntualizó. 
Mayra explicó que las colmenas que polinizan mejor son aquellas que están ansiosas de buscar polen (proteína para lasabejas) porque están sanas y en condiciones de criar. Destacó además, que es importante que el fruticultor comprenda que tiene que haber una sinergia entre apicultores y fruticultores, ya que si no se compaginan los intereses no va a haber un incremento productivo en la fruticultura. 
Estamos en momentos diferentes en la producción de alimentos. No podemos seguir haciendo cultivos intensivos para producir frutas si no manejas la apicultura de una manera racional, porque el único insecto polinizador que el hombre puede manejar es la abeja, y de ahí el rol protagónico y la importancia de ésta en el desarrollo de la fruticultura en el país, resaltó. 
Debemos tener un cambio de mentalidad. No podemos seguir haciendo las cosas de la misma manera como lo hacíamos hace 50 años porque el paradigma productivo cambió y las exigencias del desarrollo poblacional en materia de alimentos son otras, añadió, indicando que si las poblaciones humanas crecen, y queremos alcanzar seguridad alimentaria, tenemos que pensar en la apicultura, porque el rol fundamental de la abeja es la polinización. 
Cuando un fruticultor fumiga y mata abejas, está matando el ejercito que le está ayudando a que él tenga más rendimiento productivo. De ahí también que es necesario hacer un equipo, un sistema que conjugue los intereses de ambas partes para poder llevar a feliz término el trabajo de la polinización, acotó.  *¿Cómo funciona en Cuba?* 
Mayra relató que en su país existe una Ley a la apicultura y los recursos melíferos que permite conjugar los intereses de los usos de un plaguicida y la protección de los ecosistemas. 
No solamente a la abeja, también a peses, aves, otros insectos o sea a la diversidad, dijo. 
El manejo de plaguicidas en Cuba es por un registro central, donde a cada grupo se le asigna una toxicidad y se establecen regulaciones que están establecidas como ley para la protección de los ecosistemas. Incluso cuando se va a aplicar un plaguicida es obligatorio avisar a los apicultores para que éste pueda proteger sus colmenas. No se puede aplicar plaguicida de manera indiscriminada, indicó.   Foto: Dra. Mayra Verde durante su presentación en
el taller Polinización y Agricultura Sustentable  
Junto con esta coordinación, Cuba tiene mapificada toda su apicultura, algo que en palabras de Mayra es importante porque permite hacer la gestión del riesgo. 
Se sabe cual es el radio de vuelo aproximado que tiene un apiario y se saben los cultivos que están próximos a éste, de modo que si tengo ubicado el apiario puedo hacer mi gestión, para que a la hora de aplicar el plaguicida tener protección para esa apicultura. 
A efectos sanitarios nosotros hemos hecho también este tipo de mapificacion porque nos permite saber cuáles son las colonias que están involucradas donde hay un proceso sanitario y ver dónde están los mayores riesgos, y poder hacer la gestión de recuperación. 
De acuerdo a Mayra, un apicultor bien capacitado, con buenas prácticas, va a tener menos riesgo de que sus colonias se enfermen en relación a un aplicultor que no tenga buenas prácticas de producción. 
Si tengo que llevar colmenas a polinizar deben ser colmenas sanas y fuertes. Tengo que preparar esas colmenas para llevarlas al cultivo, pero primero qué tengo que hacer, tengo que hacer una nueva renovación de la cámara de cría, tenerabejas reinas que sean vigorosas y genéticamente seleccionadas, tengo que tener una buena alimentación de mis colonias, que sean colmenas que no tengan un crecimiento vertical forzado, que tengan una buena higiene interior en sus colmenas, etc., todo un grupo de aspectos que nosotros tratamos de cumplir. 
Yo estoy aquí para aprender de ustedes y darles nuestro aporte de las experiencias que Cuba ha venido llevando en salud apícola para llevar a buen término la polinización, dijo la experta respecto a su vista a Chile. 
Aunque los ecosistemas y climas son diferentes siempre les digo: abeja es abeja en cualquier parte del mundo. Los principios son los mismos, la política de salud, de protección a los ecosistemas es la misma. Por ejemplo, todos padecemos del impacto del cambio climático. 
Mayra destacó la calidad de las abejas chilenas, así como la preparación de los académicos e investigaciones en torno al tema. También resaltó las alianzas y asociaciones que se están formando y que muchos apicultores saben hacer bien las cosas. 
¿Dónde están las debilidades? Tienen las mismas debilidades que tenemos todos, en la necesidad de tener apicultores mejor preparados, capacitados y más profesionalizados en algunos aspectos. Hay algunos que ya lo están haciendo pero hay otros que tienen que avanzar a la par de la vanguardia y por ahí es donde está el tema. 
Para Mayra un aspecto clave es la necesidad de preparación de los médicos veterinarios enfocados hacia el trabajo de campo, no sólo en Chile, sino que a nivel Latinoamericano. 
"Cada día se habla más de la seguridad alimentaria, y para hablar de seguridad alimentaria hay que hablar de abejas. La abeja poliniza más del 74% de los alimentos que forman parte de la cadena alimentaria del hombre, por lo tanto cuando hablamos de seguridad alimentaria tenemos que hablar de apicultura y de ahí la importancia de apiarios y colmenas sanas, y poblaciones apícolas sanas y médicos veterinarios capacitados e instruidos para poder cumplir ese rol social, destacó. 
La salud de las colmenas debe ser preventiva y no curativa, al igual que el hombre busca bienestar y confort hay que darle bienestar animal a las colmenas y eso pasa por buena alimentación y buenas prácticas, agregó.  *Dato*
El proyecto Mejoramiento para la Competitividad del sector agroalimentario a través de los procesos innovadores de gestión de la polinización en la Región Metropolitana es financiado por el Gobierno Regional Metropolitano de Santiago y administrado por la Fundación Fraunhofer Chile Research.  Fuente: Portal Fruticola » Gestión preventiva y polinización, aspectos clave de la apiculturaTemas similares: apicultura La polinización de frutales en Chile: Una actividad clave que debe ser profesionalizada Artículo: Ordenan prisión preventiva de funcionarios de Dirección de Agricultura de Tumbes Artículo: Fiscalía pide prisión preventiva para ex director de Agricultura Modulo I: Aspectos Generales y contexto y Gestión Integrada de los Recursos Hídricos

----------

